# Rats and Socks



## AnimalLover85 (Apr 14, 2017)

When my boys are in free range and I'm chilling with them and I'm wearing socks, they seem to love biting my toes through my socks!!! Does anyone else have this done to them?

I can be sitting on the couch or in my bed under blankets and when they find my sock covered feet they give them a good nibble- what is the fascination with my smelly gross socks??


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yeah, it's pretty common for rats to love biting socks. While I don't know the cause (probably our smelly feet attract them ), I trained my girls to not do this by wiggling my feet and squeaking super loud if they ever tried to nibble them. Now they just walk over and around my socks, and never bite them, which is nice! XD


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

Mine have done that too, though I'm not sure why!


----------



## crazyfoxmachine (Apr 20, 2017)

Yeah mine used to do this! Bit of a shock but when you flail madly they soon get the idea!


----------

